# QFE - QuickFee Limited



## System (17 June 2019)

QuickFee AU was founded in March 2009 and developed the QuickFee Platform for Australian Firms allowing them to accept monthly payment plans where Clients obtain finance online from QuickFee AU to facilitate invoice payments to the Firm in full. 

Following the success of QuickFee AU in the Australian market, management of QuickFee AU incorporated QuickFee US in 2016 as an entirely separate operating entity to pursue opportunities in the much larger market in the USA where no direct competitor exists.

The Company's strategy is to build on QuickFee AU's profitable operating history and significant market position in Australia and take advantage of the largely untapped growth opportunity identified in the much larger USA market for professional services fee funding, where it has established a relationship with more than 230 accounting firms and a distinct first mover advantage. 

It is anticipated that QFE will list on the ASX during July 2019.

https://www.quickfee.com


----------



## greggles (8 November 2019)

QuickFee Limited gaining some traction after achieving the first two performance milestones as set out in the company's prospectus.

The first milestone was to exceed US$15 million in the aggregate value of loans made by QuickFee US within 24 months of the Admission Date. The company announced on 10 September that this milestone has been achieved.

The second milestone required that the Company contract more than 300 firms in the US (by number) by 9 July 2021. QFE confirmed in an announcement this morning that this milestone has also been achieved.

Lending is up considerably in October 2019 when compared to the prior corresponding period with record levels of lending achieved.







Whether or not QFE can continue to achieve similar levels of growth in lending in the coming quarters remains to be seen, but based on current numbers they appear to be performing well.

The share price is up 10.53% to 42c so far today on above average volume.


----------



## barney (8 November 2019)

greggles said:


> QuickFee Limited gaining some traction after achieving the first two performance milestones as set out in the company's prospectus.
> 
> The share price is up 10.53% to 42c so far today on above average volume.




Solid Gap up.  Be interesting to see if this gains any traction. There might be a few stale Bulls after the long down turn.

Went looking for their recent announcements on CommSec  ….. 
No announcements at all available for QFE

CommSec sits has developed a few annoying termites lately


----------



## jbocker (30 May 2020)

QFE was pointed out in discussion by @aus_trader. OK I have read a little more (the thread opener) about QFE and the USA is coming out of lockdown, _maybe _people are going to _really _spend up utilising a facility like this, after all Trump Thumps out support USA business. (psst just don't tell him this is ASX listed, ok)

Thanks aus_trader hope you don't mind. I am picking this one for the tipping comp.

Disclosure Not Holding.


----------



## aus_trader (30 May 2020)

jbocker said:


> QFE was pointed out in discussion by @aus_trader. OK I have read a little more (the thread opener) about QFE and the USA is coming out of lockdown, _maybe _people are going to _really _spend up utilising a facility like this, after all Trump Thumps out support USA business. (psst just don't tell him this is ASX listed, ok)
> 
> Thanks aus_trader hope you don't mind. I am picking this one for the tipping comp.
> 
> Disclosure Not Holding.



Good luck in the Compo jbocker. Oh that reminds me I got to get my Tip in too, time is running out...


----------



## jbocker (24 June 2020)

Cracking along nicely. It doesn't seem to address a broad market, being Accountants and Lawyers. I wonder if it could be expanded to other professions?


----------



## aus_trader (26 June 2020)

It's still relatively young on the US market...


----------



## jbocker (6 July 2020)

A Speeding Ticket issue by the ASX. And the please explain response in a nutshell.
_"QFE observes that several other buy now, pay later (BNPL) entities listed on the ASX have experienced large securities price increases in recent weeks._" This ties in well to @aus_trader  thoughts (R.E. Analogy) on another thread (Spec Stocks Portfolio) several weeks ago. Well done Aus.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200706/pdf/44k8ng1ngsq6r8.pdf
Should have stayed with it for this months comp, but happy with my July pick to date (HCH)


----------



## aus_trader (6 July 2020)

jbocker said:


> A Speeding Ticket issue by the ASX. And the please explain response in a nutshell.
> _"QFE observes that several other buy now, pay later (BNPL) entities listed on the ASX have experienced large securities price increases in recent weeks._" This ties in well to @aus_trader  thoughts (R.E. Analogy) on another thread (Spec Stocks Portfolio) several weeks ago. Well done Aus.
> https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200706/pdf/44k8ng1ngsq6r8.pdf
> Should have stayed with it for this months comp, but happy with my July pick to date (HCH)



Yes, big move up today, deserves the "please explain" ASX query:


----------



## jbocker (8 July 2020)

QFE has released a quarterly business update. *Record US and AU results with strong momentum moving into FY21.*
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200708/pdf/44kbyyp0dmtgsp.pdf
88 new accounting firms up 300% from 22 at pcp. Now has 26 of 'top 100' US accounting firms including a top ten US firm with revenue exceeding US $1bn-to the PayLater (payment plans only) solution.

Yet Price has dropped (nearly 10%), I guess this must be old news, anticipated earlier than the release or is affected by the general downturn in the market.


----------



## greggles (7 May 2021)

QFE seeing a significant increase in lending activity in Australia following the end of the Federal government stimulus payments. The company is also seeing increased takeup of its QuickFee installments product in the US (up 600%) as a result of increased merchant signups.

 The share price looks like it may have finally hit bottom after a very long and ugly slide down from 97.5c to 25c.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 May 2022)

greggles said:


> The share price looks like it may have finally hit bottom after a very long and ugly slide down from 97.5c to 25c.



QuickFlee (pl; QuickFleece) seem to be redefining success

QuickFee successfully completes A$4.0 million Placement A$0.5 million Share Purchase Plan launched 

Highlights
_• A$4 million Placement to enable QuickFee to execute on its growth plans and achieve profitability _
_• Payroc WorldAccess, LLC, a global merchant acquirer, processor, and payment facilitator, participating in the Placement 
• Major shareholders and directors also participate_
_• Eligible shareholders in Australia and New Zealand to be invited to participate in A$0.5 million Share Purchase Plan_

The placement was at 10c. SP was 8.5c yesterday and has leapt *to 9.9c*, just as the SPP, also at 10c, opens.

(DN hold)


----------

